# CMR - Compass Resources



## GreatPig (13 January 2006)

CMR taking off in a parabolic, closing today at its all-time high from back in September 2005.

Interesting to see if can maintain the momentum, or it will stall now and fall back.

Bought back in late December for $1.34, so am currently sitting on about a 33% gain 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Chief Wigam (14 January 2006)

Good one Piggy. I got in July @ 1.14 and have had a hold strategy since. Yes does look like it might be the start of a parabolic. At what point does something that starts off as looking like a parabolic, become a confirmed parabolic?


----------



## GreatPig (14 January 2006)

Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> At what point does something that starts off as looking like a parabolic, become a confirmed parabolic?



Umm... when you think it _really_ looks like one? 

To me, if it goes up at an ever-increasing rate so that you can't draw a straight line under it, then it's a parabolic - although why parabolic rather than say hyperbolic or exponential I don't know. Probably depends a bit on whether you're using linear or log display too I guess.

I expect parabolics to be fairly short-lived, with an exit signalled as soon as prices move to the right of the curve (for a short-term parabolic trade).

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (17 January 2006)

Still looking good, and now into blue sky territory.

Currently sitting on about a 42% gain since I bought on 22nd Dec, so let's hope it can keep going! 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Rafa (9 May 2006)

only recently come accross this stock...
so i may be rather late.... 

but CMR is flying now...

Do you guys still hold???
What are some of the holders opinions about this company...???
Where do you see the potential SP down the track... especially now with the JV...


----------



## powerkoala (9 May 2006)

sold to early at 2.80   
nw become crazy for what happen :swear:


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 May 2006)

Actually CMR has been upgraded by Westpac/Huntley's ,only this afternoon .....might be more profits inline with this one.  Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Rafa (9 May 2006)

thems the breaks powerkoala...

dunno if i should wait for the consolidation phase, or just jump in...


----------



## Chief Wigam (19 May 2006)

Rafa, there you go. We are now in a consolidation phase.


----------



## ALFguy (16 June 2006)

Like everthing else, this was pulled down by all the hooha in May and became a good buy!

Moving up nicely now but seems a little 'quick'.

Think this has real potential over the next few weeks assuming the market plays nicely   

Appreciate any thoughts?


----------



## Rafa (16 June 2006)

i am such an IDIOT!!!

Completely missed that it fell to 2.50!!!


----------



## ALFguy (16 June 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> i am such an IDIOT!!!
> 
> Completely missed that it fell to 2.50!!!




I'll join you Rafa, I missed it too  

....but have bought in today so I'm hoping for a bit of support witha view to pushing $4 in the near future.

From Miningnews.net >
*Merrill Lynch notified the market that its stake in the company had ballooned from 6% to nearly 14%. The so-called nature of the change was "stock collateral", with Merrill now having the "power to control disposal of shares pursuant to stock borrowing and lending activities".

Compass' raison d'etre is the advanced copper-cobalt-nickel Rum Jungle project in the Northern Territory that is set to come into production early next year. Yesterday Compass said it had picked up an additional 10% in the project.

The company's shares passed $4.01 early in May, before dropping to $2.59 over the following four weeks.*


----------



## Chief Wigam (1 August 2006)

Rafa and ALF, a nice right angle triangle has formed and executed nicely breaking resistance today. Don't miss this one!


----------



## Rafa (1 August 2006)

Is it too late...?


----------



## Chief Wigam (1 August 2006)

my price targets are 4.20 based on daily and on weekly 4.59


----------



## scsl (8 September 2006)

I'm interested in having a closer look at CMR. Only just heard about it and am trying to find as much as I can on it. I'd really appreciate what you guys think about it and whether any of you have changed your minds about it - seeing as it's now at all time highs.

Thanks,
scsl


----------



## Chief Wigam (8 September 2006)

SC,

It's being promoted to the ASX300 on 15th Sept, so should see Index funds buying.

Huntley's has the share price valuation in the high $5 range and have been upgrading it steadily.


----------



## mmmmining (13 December 2006)

CMR issued a presentation today. It targets 100mLB uranium globally through drilling and takeover. It claims to be the next Australian uranium mine.

I believe it. It is all part of their plan to use existing Oxide project plant to process uranium.


----------



## Chief Wigam (14 December 2006)

Yes and Broker's tour of North America and Europe starts today


----------



## mmmmining (19 January 2007)

CMR becomes an ASX200 company. What a run!


----------



## mrWoodo (15 February 2007)

ASX Announcement 

"Significant Uranium Intercepts recorded at Browns East Prospect"

Will hopefully keep momentum up - Gotta love how companies put announcements out at 9:59 am


----------



## mmmmining (15 February 2007)

mrWoodo said:
			
		

> ASX Announcement
> 
> "Significant Uranium Intercepts recorded at Browns East Prospect"
> 
> Will hopefully keep momentum up - Gotta love how companies put announcements out at 9:59 am




The uranium story about this stock is often overshadowed by the Cu/Ni/Zn/Pb/Co deposits. 

The company has 14mlb uranium resources already. But the company is targeting 50mlb resources which is very likely because of  inclusive old Rum Jungle uranium mine. 

Still believe CMR will be the fifth uranium producer here in three years, ahead of any other uranium hopeful.


----------



## mmmmining (16 February 2007)

I Quote from Gurgler in the thread of Uranium, a Raging Bull :

China National Nuclear Corp's English website doesn't mention anything about it so we'll have to trust the journalists at the local Xinhua press agency to report that the state controlled company has signed a strategic cooperation agreement with Sinosteel Corp to "jointly invest and explore overseas for uranium resources".
------------------
Comments:
I guess CMR's uranium asset is the prime target for the Chinese. Potentially 50mlb is not small.

I trust CMR would sell it too cheap to the Chinese. The management team is very capable. Let's see.


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

It is funny there is not much interests for this uranium play. This stock is at all time high, up about 25% in two weeks. 

As a near-term producer, if they can find 50mlb uranium, The uranium asset will worth anywhere between $500m ($10/lb resource), and over $1.5b (by takeover target UUU.V). 

Another overlooked factor is all infrastructure will be there when they want to produce yellowcake through the copper-oxide project!

A company with 125m share, plus 6.5m unlisted options, with $52m in the bank, it will possibly value the uranium project at $3.5 to $10 alone. 


To summary, CMR is a near-term producer with exploration upside for 50mlb.


----------



## resourceboom (20 February 2007)

CMR has oxides starting this year, massive sulphides feasability plan starting, and targeting 100MP of uranium. Plenty to look forward to.


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

resourceboom said:
			
		

> CMR has oxides starting this year, massive sulphides feasability plan starting, and targeting 100MP of uranium. Plenty to look forward to.



You are right, they are actually targeting 100mlb uranium. I am bit of conservative, take 50% haircut.

Anyway, it is a seriously overlooked uranium play...


----------



## Halba (20 February 2007)

this looks a bit hyped up. can't see much going for it. its u rum jungle is very small

claims of 100mil pound uranium, well everybody is claiming that these days...i would like to seem some evidence of this

i really don't buy the $10/ev lb argument i mean if BHP was valued like that olympic dam would be worth $100bn, isn't this pricey?


----------



## mmmmining (20 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> claims of 100mil pound uranium, well everybody is claiming that these days...i would like to seem some evidence of this




Currently CMR has 18Mt (indicated and inferred) contains 14.5Mlbs U3O8, and they have many other prespects for ore grade mineralization for follow up, such as Kylie, Brown East, RJCS, RJ East, MT Minza. 100mlb is a bit tough without acquisition. But 50mlb is highly possible. The latest intercepts at Browns East is a good indicator.

I can bet that CMR will be the fifth operational uranium producer in Australia. The Mt Fitch scoping study is due soon, and BFS is next, a potential near-term producer, most importantly, they are in NT




			
				Halba said:
			
		

> i really don't buy the $10/ev lb argument i mean if BHP was valued like that olympic dam would be worth $100bn, isn't this pricey?




The market don't need you to buy $10/ev lb argument. You have to ask yourself what is the EV/lb for SMM, AGS, EME, PDN, .....

By the way, at $10/lb, the Olympic dam's uranium "only" would be worth $40bn, plus gold and copper, $100bn is not far off. But I believe there is a different valuation method for the massive deposit because the possible oversupply situation. Near 40% of world economic recoverable resources in one mighty deposit!


----------



## speves (13 March 2007)

this chart tends to indicate that CMR trades in a set bandwidth.  Indications are that the next upward leg is due and should climb to $6.7 ish if it stays true to form.  I am Interested to hear other opinions on this as I am planning to buy back in. .......I have had some success trading this stock within this bandwidth, the fundementals remain solid.......thoughts?


----------



## michael_selway (18 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> The uranium story about this stock is often overshadowed by the Cu/Ni/Zn/Pb/Co deposits.
> 
> The company has 14mlb uranium resources already. But the company is targeting 50mlb resources which is very likely because of  inclusive old Rum Jungle uranium mine.
> 
> Still believe CMR will be the fifth uranium producer here in three years, ahead of any other uranium hopeful.




who are the other 4 uranium producers?

thx

MS


----------



## mmmmining (18 March 2007)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> who are the other 4 uranium producers?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




Ranger by ERA
Olympic Dam by BHP
Beverley by General Atomics of USA
Honeymoon by SXR.TO (not running yet, but has the mining license)

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> i really don't buy the $10/ev lb argument i mean if BHP was valued like that olympic dam would be worth $100bn, isn't this pricey?



Noting other comments about OD, and its value, I am considering that BHP might be the best bet for a good U play at the moment....Or, if I was private equity, I would be seriously thinking about buying BHP and then spinning off the bits to unlock it's true value.....Maybe.   

CMR having an awesone run. Well done to long term holders......Seems all U players with a decent resource will do well shortly...


----------



## michael_selway (18 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Ranger by ERA
> Olympic Dam by BHP
> Beverley by General Atomics of USA
> Honeymoon by SXR.TO (not running yet, but has the mining license)
> ...




ok thx, btw i was looking at CMR's past annoucement headings, it appears many have "chinese" or equivalent. Do they have contracts with the Chinese like UNX?

Not sure but do u think CMR will turn out like FMG? i.e. not profitable yet, but hugh potential soon, thus FMG's stella run to date?

thx

MS


----------



## michael_selway (19 March 2007)




----------



## mmmmining (19 March 2007)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> ok thx, btw i was looking at CMR's past annoucement headings, it appears many have "chinese" or equivalent. Do they have contracts with the Chinese like UNX?
> 
> Not sure but do u think CMR will turn out like FMG? i.e. not profitable yet, but hugh potential soon, thus FMG's stella run to date?
> 
> ...




Michael, 

Go to compass' website, start with the latest company presentation, and then the broker reports, and then the qrt reports....

It will make money this year or next the latest. Then the uranium project, and the sulfate project...

Good management team too.


----------



## michael_selway (19 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Michael,
> 
> Go to compass' website, start with the latest company presentation, and then the broker reports, and then the qrt reports....
> 
> ...




Ok thanks, its also in the ASX 200!

thx

MS


----------



## somebodyhere (30 March 2007)

Strong Buy recommendation in the Huntley's report


----------



## thierry (3 May 2007)

Article in Forbes..

http://www.forbes.com/business/feeds/afx/2007/05/02/afx3675479.html

 HONG KONG (XFN-ASIA) - Hunan Nonferrous Metals Corp Ltd said it will take a 50 pct stake in each of the three joint ventures it plans to set up with Australia's Compass Resources NL (CMR).

Hunan Nonferrous said in a statement it expects to spend about 83 mln aud to form the oxide joint venture and a regional exploration venture with CMR.

It will make further investment in a third joint venture, a sulphide company, it said.

The actual investment will depend on the results of a feasibilty study on the company, it added.

The joint ventures are being established for the development of oxide and sulphide resources of the CMR tenements, the company said.

It said the formal establishment of the new companies may take 'several months' pending further regulatory procedures.

However, Hunan said it has agreed to advance 72 mln aud to CMR to allow the Australian partner to complete the construction of an oxide plant.

The plant is expected to begin operations in September or October, it said.

(1 usd = 1.21 aud)

leonora.walet@xfn.com


----------



## PoINT5 (25 June 2007)

what is wrong with this stock, is it the most unloved one in the bunch ? have huntleys got it wrong or is the market aware of something that huntleys isnt ? is this a buying op were seeing atm.


----------



## reece55 (25 June 2007)

PoINT5 said:


> what is wrong with this stock, is it the most unloved one in the bunch ? have huntleys got it wrong or is the market aware of something that huntleys isnt ? is this a buying op were seeing atm.




Point5
Doesn't look like a buying opportunity to me - this stock looks to be in a bit of strife......

We've broken that support line of 4.70ish now, which will prove to be resistance in the future.

IMO, the chart says it all - this stock is super weak at the moment, regardless of what Huntley's says, money is flowing out of here, not in....

Cheers


----------



## speves (25 June 2007)

Having sold out of CMR in the mid $5 I am stunned to see it fall to mid $4 over the past week.  Nothing has changed fundamentally except the progress towards production so to see a what was a favored stock fall this far is a mystery.

Markets never lie but I suspect todays drop was traders locking in losses prior to the end of the tax year and a little bit of panic selling thrown in.  Whatever, I see it as a buying opportunity at these prices and couldn't resist getting back in.

Personal opinion only but way oversold at it's current price...good accumulation time.


----------



## reece55 (25 June 2007)

speves said:


> Having sold out of CMR in the mid $5 I am stunned to see it fall to mid $4 over the past week.  Nothing has changed fundamentally except the progress towards production so to see a what was a favored stock fall this far is a mystery.
> 
> Markets never lie but I suspect todays drop was traders locking in losses prior to the end of the tax year and a little bit of panic selling thrown in.  Whatever, I see it as a buying opportunity at these prices and couldn't resist getting back in.
> 
> Personal opinion only but way oversold at it's current price...good accumulation time.




Tax loss selling??????

It has a annual return of 35.15% this year, 3.30 was the opening value in June 06.

I agree nothing has changed and it could well be oversold, but I highly doubt todays movement was spurred by tax loss selling speeves.......

Cheers


----------



## speves (25 June 2007)

A fair amount of volume in Feb - Apr at $5+.  All will have made a loss in the past month.  One way to mitigate that loss will be to sell prior to 30 June against profits from other more profitable stocks.  Why carry a loss over into the tax year when you could effectively reduce the loss against your top tax rate?


----------



## reece55 (25 June 2007)

speves said:


> A fair amount of volume in Feb - Apr at $5+.  All will have made a loss in the past month.  One way to mitigate that loss will be to sell prior to 30 June against profits from other more profitable stocks.  Why carry a loss over into the tax year when you could effectively reduce the loss against your top tax rate?




Speeves, I definitely understand the concept of tax loss selling, but I just personally don't think that CMR is a target.

CMR is just looking weak....... To me it looks more like a few stops were triggered at a crucial level.

If you want to view tax loss selling, view SIP, CDR, RMD, etc..... Most tax loss sellers are longer term holders. The longer term holders in this stock are well in the money.....

Cheers


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 June 2007)

Whilst at work I was powerless to amend my entry order @ $4.59 . What has suprised me about this share ,is the fact that it has been tightly traded ( or held).To see it crumble in late trading to what? $4.46????? is clearly nervousness on the shareholders behalf. 
Personally with production (to date) is running on schedule ,I fell content to hold,but do feel a bit of a fidget over the price paid today. I'm locked in for now!


----------



## PoINT5 (26 June 2007)

CMR great recovery today on such a slow weirdish type day waiting for wednesday fed meeting in the U.S for some direction i guess, up 5.83% not to shabby at all. bang  closed above the 4.70 marker nice bounce.


----------



## resourceboom (26 June 2007)

I think the major factor in the SP drop is due to the delays in production. The company still has amazing prospects.


----------



## Chief Wigam (1 July 2007)

6 mil shares sold Friday which capped the price.
I topped up with another 8000.
I don't think it'll hang around these levels for very long.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 July 2007)

Did I miss something again today CMR shot up 52 cents ....It must be bad news on the horizon again.......:


----------



## Chief Wigam (1 August 2007)

Stocks like these are gonna perform well during volatile times such as what we are seeing now. Commodities will be the choice and should see gains in August for quality companies, I predict.


----------



## Chief Wigam (14 October 2007)

Well I sold out last week for better opportunties. Management is out of favour with the market.

Is anyone still following this stock?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (14 October 2007)

Yes I'm still holding ,and if the share price drops I will buy more of this stock. From memory I think the errors of this share is when the production will commence with new plant being built,at present its running behind schedule.Naturally if there are further delays ,pressure will effect this share,unless China swings into a downturn then lots of shares will be buried ......
So yes watching and holding


----------



## greenfs (14 October 2007)

I am still in and thinking seriously of doubling up based upon strong market vibes supporting what my broker has been saying for the past year (i.e. share price should reach $1.50 most likelt through a takeover offer).

He is pretty good at picking a winner with past successes including ZFX, JBM, AED & STS. His more recent recommendations including GWR & RDR with suggested price targets of $5+ & $1.30 respectively.


----------



## Chief Wigam (14 October 2007)

Thanks 3V and GF.

GF - can I ask which broking firm you are using? Also the sp reaching $1.50? It's $3.77 now.
Were you advised as to who might make the TO offer? Some sort of TO has been slated for a while, but thus far it's only been a possiblility with no rumours emerging to my knowledge. I would be interested to find out more of course so if you could point me in the right direction, that would be appreciated.


----------



## greenfs (15 October 2007)

I apologise to all & withdraw my earlier post. Whilst I do hold CMR, I was talking about CTS. Big mistake. Too much vino, I think.


----------



## Chief Wigam (26 October 2007)

Hey 3VOAS,

Did you top up? I can't seem to be able to buy. Still in a down trend and not looking healthy.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (26 October 2007)

No I have not topped up ,but am ,or lets say I have considered buying them for my wife's portfolio.....I took the plunge with AFG instead .......I still think this share will move early next year ,currently as I understand there are problems ,but hopefully will be ironed out.  After veiwing the share screen these last 2 days ,I get the impression the market is sliding down (obviously just look at the ASX).
Re: CMR ....I got in at $4.59.....but still content to hold!
G'luck


----------



## tronic72 (10 January 2008)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> No I have not topped up ,but am ,or lets say I have considered buying them for my wife's portfolio.....I took the plunge with AFG instead .......I still think this share will move early next year ,currently as I understand there are problems ,but hopefully will be ironed out.  After veiwing the share screen these last 2 days ,I get the impression the market is sliding down (obviously just look at the ASX).
> Re: CMR ....I got in at $4.59.....but still content to hold!
> G'luck




Do you still hold CMR??

Looking to buy back in. Haven't held in the past but it looks like a good thing at todays prices.

Keen to hear anyone's feedback regarding Compass Resources


----------



## crombo97 (10 January 2008)

Ive brought CMR recently
I thinks its good buying at these levels!!!!!
Westpac Broking also have it as there pick of the week to buy


----------



## speves (10 January 2008)

I tend to agree, at the current price it certainly seems under priced given that there are valuations in the $6+ area.  Poor sentiment has driven the SP down way below an fair valuation due to disappointment over management errors. The fundamentals for the company are still in place and this will be a major producer by the end of this year so you would have to think a rebound is on the cards....eventually,  although I wonder if it has any further to fall first.


----------



## treefrog (10 January 2008)

speves said:


> I tend to agree, at the current price it certainly seems under priced given that there are valuations in the $6+ area.  Poor sentiment has driven the SP down way below an fair valuation due to disappointment over management errors. The fundamentals for the company are still in place and this will be a major producer by the end of this year so you would have to think a rebound is on the cards....eventually,  although I wonder if it has any further to fall first.




Take care - I spent a few years in mine development and the terminology used in this post last august can mean anything - and even when they toss money at it to fix (which they are doing) can still have reflected problems during operations.

"Management emphasis is being placed on minimising both schedule and cost
increases.
To achieve this, the Project Management team has been strengthened by the
introduction of new and additional expertise to address and overcome some
deficiencies particularly in project construction.
Contingency and corrective action has commenced. The detailed impacts on
project schedule and capital cost are being finalised and will be released when
available.".

With field experience at a premium, with the sheer number of projects happening - someone has to get the chaff

the share price is still falling on reasonable volume

I shorted after the above ann and have a target in the 150/200 area,

I find Westpac analysis quite good so that should mean other prospects are looking good for CMR and they would be thinking that commissioning problems must be under control but no-one can be sure of this.


----------



## benwex (11 March 2008)

Does anyone have an idea how the Oxide project is going??? cost over runs and starting date??

The latest estimate was for the project to come on line in feb 2008 and this was made in an update announcement in Oct 07..

http://www.compassnl.com.au/news_room/_asx/cmr_asx_2007-10-03.pdf

Also included is a reference to a meeting with the financial backers HNC pertaining to the Sulphides project, any news on that front??

Just tried calling the company secretary for requesting when there will be a new market update.

I think the company have failed to realised how their poor communication to the market is having such a damaging effect on the share price.....

The potential of the sulphide plant is huge. Copper, Lead, cobalt and silver....It would be in the top three lead producing mines in the world based on their estimates...

benwex


----------



## benwex (11 March 2008)

Its seems todays announcement has answered my questions..

And look at the nice rally...

strange 

benwex


----------



## kloid (21 April 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know what happened with Compass today?  Up 34% to  $2.25 and there's been no official announcements today.  

cheers
Kloid


----------



## Macronomics (22 April 2008)

Well that was quite a jump ! 
It seems to me that the stock is suspended from trading today... No scrip changing hands yet. That jump would have woken up even the most dozy cop (ie ASX  - Quite a speeding ticket !
For those of you interested have a look a yesterday's chart !
http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=cmr.AX&t=5d

Exceptionally high volume from the very beginning and the share price just took off! 
IMHO someone got their hands on some report prior to release on the mkt ! 

well lets keep a look out for the Announcement now....


----------



## Macronomics (22 April 2008)

Just saw the response to the price Query - Nothing, Nada ... Zip , The company knows noothing.... so someone got really excited  
But whats not to get excited about  
Its been a bad run and I'm just waiting for the production to begin after the amazing delays ! Maybe then the co is going to be noticed again...

I reckon the monthly Project Completion updates are a brilliant idea the mkt desperately needs some reassurance ...
any opinions from other CMR followers ?


----------



## treefrog (22 April 2008)

Macronomics said:


> Just saw the response to the price Query - Nothing, Nada ... Zip , The company knows noothing.... so someone got really excited
> But whats not to get excited about
> Its been a bad run and I'm just waiting for the production to begin after the amazing delays ! Maybe then the co is going to be noticed again...
> 
> ...




overindulged long at the 170/90 level so not complaining

suspect the reaction was to the nice glossy, heavy spin annual (aren't they all these days) released friday

nice completion of inverse H&S after yesterday's close

was a bit of a market darling with analysts only a short while back with solid buy reccos around the $5 - not much has changed except for a $20m overrun on startup costs and delay in commisioning - not worth the pounding it got.


----------



## treefrog (24 April 2008)

seems to have caught a bit of attention and now running well near close today:
MTprice downtrend finished
MTmomentum downtrend finished
MT momentum uptrend running
no uptrend established yet - just spike without huge vols

holding


----------



## digajack (24 April 2008)

Just one more little rally please CMR...and I promise never to use the F word between CM and R again.


----------



## benwex (28 April 2008)

up nicely today by 10% so far...

I think this maybe a candidate for potential break out????

BENWEX


----------



## maungatapu (30 May 2008)

Has anyone got any idea why CMR dropped from $2.68 to $2.48 just after 4pm.
Ask bid is $2.70 buy bid $2.48. Maybe an insto selling down?


----------



## oldblue (30 May 2008)

maungatapu said:


> Has anyone got any idea why CMR dropped from $2.68 to $2.48 just after 4pm.
> Ask bid is $2.70 buy bid $2.48. Maybe an insto selling down?




Late announcement updating Browns oxide project. A bit obscure but looks like a slight delay in commissioning.


----------



## benwex (31 May 2008)

maungatapu said:


> Has anyone got any idea why CMR dropped from $2.68 to $2.48 just after 4pm.
> Ask bid is $2.70 buy bid $2.48. Maybe an insto selling down?




it looks to me like a margin call for someone...

insto imo would not dump stock like that with such a light depth..

it was forced selling.

welcome thoughts

benwex


----------



## Miner (31 May 2008)

benwex said:


> it looks to me like a margin call for someone...
> 
> insto imo would not dump stock like that with such a light depth..
> 
> ...




They are looking for a project manager for the brown oxide project.
Not ready to commit more than 12 months
Reportedly the project got delayed significantly
Pay out rate is at least 30 percent less than market rate
THey are probably still searching 
That shows few things : they are not keen on the project to invest, no leadership yet to run the project, the project got delayed and still to be delayed, 

Just some thoughts but there could be some inside story too - do not know


----------



## Motogoon (31 July 2008)

What happened today!?, had a quick read of todays announcement & thought it was ok, but obviously was not!

I'm getting punished on this one.

Someone please tell me some good news!


----------



## maungatapu (31 July 2008)

In the agreement with HNC, HNC was to come up with $72m of the capital cost of the production plant and 50% of the production cost in return for 50% of the produce. CMR was to provide the balance estimated at less than $20m. for the Browns oxide project. Total cost approx $92m
In the Brown oxide update 22 July the capital cost of the production plant has been revised up to $175m from $140 in December. Take away HNC's $72 leaves $103m for CMR. to cough up.  Way off the $20m they estimated.
HNC pays $72m for 50%   CMR pays $103m for 50%.  Fair? or has somebody not  
done their homework.
The only good thing on the horizon is the sulphide JV. HNC to provide 100% of the capital cost until a production with an annual capacity of 4m tonne per year of mined ore is reached providing HNC wants to stay in the joint venture.


----------



## gerryvm1 (31 July 2008)

Based on the "revised" capital cost to CMR, is it a good idea to buy more now, and dollar cost average the share price down, or is the current value realistic and likely to stay where it is for some time?


----------



## maungatapu (4 August 2008)

http://www2.aspecthuntley.com.au/pdf/directbroking/researchlink/2008-08-01/C
MR_2008-08-01.pdf  The next 2 quarters are critical. Paying off debt with shares @ $1.30 hence the drop in SP and valuation.


----------



## spanky ham (7 August 2008)

*cmr compass resources*

hi, bought an amount of shares in cmr at $4.50 and $5.00. thanks to a certain share market site i bought a years membership in. there might be people out there that know what site im talking about. the manager kept going on and on to buy this company at a high price just to push the price up for his own benifit. well it didnt work now cmr is under $1 . due to this advice and poor advice on other company recomendations, i will be doing my own research in future.

does anyone have any prospects for this company or any opinions?


----------



## poretti (7 August 2008)

spank ham it may console you to know i have had the same experience with our mates at that particular establishment.  that was when i first started out, at least its made me a little more discerning about who i listen to, and more importantly to be critical of everything i hear


----------



## Motogoon (7 August 2008)

I took a hammering on this one too! 

Got rid of mine earlier this week for close to a 50% loss because i couldn't take watching the slide anymore, i know, i know, i should've got rid of them earlier, i've learnt about & started using stop losses now.

I held on for too long hoping for good things, i think they'll dig themselves out of this hole but it might take a while.


----------



## stevencolhoun (14 August 2008)

Have lost some money myself on this price  this after buying back in may at approx the $3 mark.
Bought some more when they decreased in value to $1.6 convinced they were going to turn it all around.
Call me stupid but now that they are at approx $1 I am going to buy some more-convinced they're undervalued at price and even though its a bit high risk and that the next period of time is crucial. (they need to get production going, cover their debts and build investor confidence)

confident they are a great buy and going to make cash on this

According to huntley they have them valued at approx $3 discounted.

fingers crossed 

He who dares wins


----------



## mbirbeck (20 August 2008)

Can anyone explain the huge drop in share price today??  This one has really hurt my portfolio, bought in at around $4 and doubled up at $2 and now its 0.69
BUGGER


----------



## lioness (20 August 2008)

mbirbeck said:


> Can anyone explain the huge drop in share price today??  This one has really hurt my portfolio, bought in at around $4 and doubled up at $2 and now its 0.69
> BUGGER




Must be margin calls or a distressed seller.

I bought in today at 66 cents if it makes you feel better.

Surely a bounce from here is on the cards or else we might see it lower.

How much cash do they have?


----------



## KangarooGlory (20 August 2008)

Yes, speaking of margin calls, these buggers have now taken me in to buffer territory and not far off a call. (Paid $3.71 & in again at $3.44)  Where is this pain going to end.


----------



## spanky ham (20 August 2008)

stevencolhoun said:


> Have lost some money myself on this price  this after buying back in may at approx the $3 mark.
> Bought some more when they decreased in value to $1.6 convinced they were going to turn it all around.
> Call me stupid but now that they are at approx $1 I am going to buy some more-convinced they're undervalued at price and even though its a bit high risk and that the next period of time is crucial. (they need to get production going, cover their debts and build investor confidence)
> 
> ...




do your self a favour and never listen to that approximate value bull**** again. i dont care who it comes from especially that company. 

i still like cmr would buy now but already have lost from buying to high and will hold through this trough. when i bought, that 'company' said it was worth around $6+.(discounted). 

get your information from many sources never one or two even three.... goodluck


----------



## oldblue (20 August 2008)

CMR may or may not be a great buy at today's price but I won't be touching them until the downtrend in the SP turns around.


----------



## lioness (21 August 2008)

stevencolhoun said:


> Have lost some money myself on this price  this after buying back in may at approx the $3 mark.
> Bought some more when they decreased in value to $1.6 convinced they were going to turn it all around.
> Call me stupid but now that they are at approx $1 I am going to buy some more-convinced they're undervalued at price and even though its a bit high risk and that the next period of time is crucial. (they need to get production going, cover their debts and build investor confidence)
> 
> ...





Steven,

Are you still convinced you will make money on this one. After you bought at $1 it collapsed again. I am confident this will be worth a few dollars more by years end.


----------



## benwex (21 August 2008)

lioness said:


> Steven,
> 
> Are you still convinced you will make money on this one. After you bought at $1 it collapsed again. I am confident this will be worth a few dollars more by years end.




Why are you confident this will be worth a few dollars more by years end??

I am really intrigued....


----------



## lioness (21 August 2008)

benwex said:


> Why are you confident this will be worth a few dollars more by years end??
> 
> I am really intrigued....




Director just bought 353 dollars worth on market. A great sign of what's ahead.

This was purely a margin loan driven selling session that ended today.


----------



## lioness (27 August 2008)

lioness said:


> Director just bought 353 dollars worth on market. A great sign of what's ahead.
> 
> This was purely a margin loan driven selling session that ended today.





I am starting to think buying into this was a mistake.

The sinking on this never stops.

Maybe it will stop at 40 cents? maybe 20 cents? maybe they are worthless?

Even the director buying isn't helping this. They need positive news and production starting QUICK.


----------



## lioness (31 August 2008)

Finally, it looks to have bottomed in the mid 60's.

Oversold indicators everywhere, so it may be the start of up from here.

Gordon Toll the chairman bought more, this is a great sign.

Production to start this week so it may turn up quickly if production brings good news.


----------



## prawn_86 (31 August 2008)

lioness said:


> Finally, it looks to have bottomed in the mid 60's.
> 
> Oversold indicators everywhere, so it may be the start of up from here.
> 
> ...




Why do you think it has bottomed?

What are the oversold indicators?

A bit of TA or FA to back up your comments is required.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## lioness (31 August 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Why do you think it has bottomed?
> 
> What are the oversold indicators?
> 
> ...




Fair enough raw prawn,

Here is a positive interpretation of the daily.

RSI is starting to rise, MACD might have just crossed, also volume has been decreasing possibly indicating reaching an oversold level..

I really don't like the look of the weekly and monthly charts, but this may change once the daily picks up. Also, it is at good support atm from way back in 2000. Some consolidation at this level would be a good sign.

Weekly RSI is in convergence with price. A sign that sentiment is changing...


Cheers.


----------



## lioness (1 September 2008)

Nice jump today for CMR, it looks like my previous comments may have been correct. No one on here gives a toss though by the looks of it. Is everyone still licking their wounds from buying in too high??

Anyone with opinions on here??


----------



## benwex (2 September 2008)

lioness said:


> Nice jump today for CMR, it looks like my previous comments may have been correct. No one on here gives a toss though by the looks of it. Is everyone still licking their wounds from buying in too high??
> 
> Anyone with opinions on here??




well done...

But with such a capitulation in the sp the dead csat finally came..

lets see how it hold up in the next few weeks.

benwex


----------



## lioness (10 September 2008)

Anyone still in this one?

Looks like it is trying to form a bottom, stochastics, MACD, RSI all turning positive. I reckon this may have a brief rally and production was due to start early Sept. If they happen to be on time for a change it may rally.

Still think this is a good long term hold as directors have been back in there buying up big again.


----------



## Motogoon (11 September 2008)

I almost bought back into this yesterday, almost. Glad i didn't, just can't tell where this ones going.

Sold at 1.28 a while ago (bought at 2.79, d'oh) & i wanna make some of that money back!


----------



## exgeo (11 September 2008)

Costs per tonne of ore processed are much higher than originally forecast. Cost of building the plant went significantly over-budget. Metals prices much lower than a year or 2 ago. Mates of the directors loaned the company it's most recent capital injection. They have first call over the mine if the loan can't be repaid. Hedge funds were into it and are now forced sellers. These might be some reasons for the share price fall. But it is encouraging to see directors making on-market share purchases (in case anyone accuses me of only telling the bad news!).


----------



## lioness (12 October 2008)

Anyone still in this one??

The AUD collapsing will help this.



Looks like it is trying to go up. It was the only stock on Friday to finish in the green, up 0.5%


----------



## lioness (9 November 2008)

Can someone else comment here?

Looks like it is making a recovery back to $1.50 as it is making higher lows and higher highs(on the daily).

MACD weekly about to cross. Looking good this week for another leg up.

Any other comments.:


----------



## oldblue (9 November 2008)

I only have a passing interest in CMR, having considered it at various stages during the past year or so, but recovery back to $1-50 seems to me to be an optimistic call at this early stage.
I would want to first see a bit more technical evidence and preferably some recovery in the prices of metals.


----------



## lioness (9 November 2008)

oldblue,

I am looking at slow stochastics, MACD, ADX, DMI-/+ and rising RSI.

All have turned positive, so back up to fill the gap at 92 cents first and then back to 1.50 resistance over the next 3 months is realistic in my view.

Anyone else care to disagree??


----------



## Family_Guy (5 January 2009)

Was just having a look thru some pages and found this. Now 20c. I never liked charts, much, but i reckon you'd be throwing those charts out that you used, Lioness??

Anyway, i jumped on at 20c, just in case.


----------



## lioness (10 January 2009)

Family_Guy said:


> Was just having a look thru some pages and found this. Now 20c. I never liked charts, much, but i reckon you'd be throwing those charts out that you used, Lioness??
> 
> Anyway, i jumped on at 20c, just in case.




Yes family guy, don't remind m. I bought at 60 and thought I was doing well.

You bought right on support there, perfect timing.

This one is ready to move up big. Dines(from the Dines report recommended buying this as majorly undervalued.

Good Luck.


----------



## Family_Guy (14 January 2009)

Lioness, sold out at .25 last week and considering buying back in atm it's .18. Had some announcements today, some goodish and some badish, but cash conservation seems a major priority.


----------



## dmagnus (14 January 2009)

I would be leaning towards badish... with the delays in the production and the debt looks pretty high risk.


----------



## lioness (15 January 2009)

dmagnus said:


> I would be leaning towards badish... with the delays in the production and the debt looks pretty high risk.




Nice downramp dmagnus. When commodities return which may not happen until mid 2009, CMR will be back. Just leave them in the drawer for 6-12 months. Commodity cycle haveing a rest but not dead. With all these copper mines closing, supply will dry up real soon.


----------



## Family_Guy (16 January 2009)

lioness said:


> Nice downramp dmagnus. When commodities return which may not happen until mid 2009, CMR will be back. Just leave them in the drawer for 6-12 months. Commodity cycle haveing a rest but not dead. With all these copper mines closing, supply will dry up real soon.



Here's hoping. I got on again after i posted last and out again today......i like this one.....it cn cycle for as long as it wants.


----------



## Motogoon (19 January 2009)

lioness said:


> Nice downramp dmagnus. When commodities return which may not happen until mid 2009, CMR will be back. Just leave them in the drawer for 6-12 months. Commodity cycle haveing a rest but not dead. With all these copper mines closing, supply will dry up real soon.




Actually i think dmagnus is being pretty realistic with this stock, last broker report i read did rate it as a buy but with super high risk, they suggested its on the cusp of make or break & you could either make a bunch of $ or lose the whole lot. 

I got out at a buck twenty & thought that was bad, too much of a gamble  for me to get back in now, even at .20c


----------



## Bushman (29 January 2009)

Whoosh - voluntary administrators appointed even though it had $9m in the bank. 

Equity markets have not capacity to take on further commodities risk. It will be the first of many no doubt.


----------



## prawn_86 (29 January 2009)

Motogoon said:


> you could either make a bunch of $ or lose the whole lot.




Well at least the brokers were right for a change  You would have lost the lot... 

Are you stuck with them Lioness?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 January 2009)

I sold at 15c on capital raising news, counting my lucky stars, I hope they can trade out of it, but copper stockpiles are pretty big.


----------



## h0ng (29 January 2009)

go for gold or go for bust....I guess I went bust with this one (bought at 19c). Now just waiting to hear in a months time what the administrators have concluded about CMR.


----------



## michael_selway (29 January 2009)

h0ng said:


> go for gold or go for bust....I guess I went bust with this one (bought at 19c). Now just waiting to hear in a months time what the administrators have concluded about CMR.




Yeah and director buyign doesnt mean too much sometimes 








http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-business/compass-resources-in-administration-20090129-7sg8.html



> Compass Resources in administrationJanuary 29, 2009 - 11:54AM
> Junior mineral explorer Compass Resources Ltd has called in the administrators despite having $9 million cash in the bank.
> 
> The company has appointed Steven John Sherman, Darren Gordon Weaver and Martin Bruce Jones of Ferrier Hodgson as voluntary administrators.
> ...




thx

MS


----------



## dmagnus (30 January 2009)

dmagnus said:


> I would be leaning towards badish... with the delays in the production and the debt looks pretty high risk.




Yeah, I win                                                                                                                                                                                                            =)


----------



## njacko (9 September 2009)

Anyone know the status on CMR?  I see they are suspended from trading and I received a CHESS statement saying my stock had been removed from the register.  Does this mean I can realise a Capital Loss?  I can't seem to find anything on this.


----------



## p1ct1sh (18 September 2009)

*From something I read in "Northern Territory News"*

I found the below article in  "Northern Territory News".  So what is the current status of the Batchelor mine that Compass was bringing on?

Three mines to restart

NIGEL ADLAM

September 11th, 2009

THREE Northern Territory mining ventures that collapsed because of the global financial crisis are to restart, Chief Minister Paul Henderson said yesterday.

He listed the projects in his speech to open a major oil and gas conference in Darwin yesterday. They are:

THE mineral sands mine on the Tiwi Islands. Stirling Resources has bought the assets of collapsed miner Matilda Minerals for $4.8 million and says it plans an open-cut operation soon.

The mine used to produce 59,000 tonnes of concentrate a year.

THE Pine Creek gold mine.

Collapsed gold miner GBS has been sold to Canadian miner Forbes & Manhattan, which plans to reopen at least some of the five pits.

Forbes & Manhattan has formed a new company, Crocodile Gold, to run the mining operation.

Chief operating officer Grant Davey yesterday said mining should restart within six to eight week.

THE copper mine at Batchelor.

Compass Resources went into administration in January after running out of money to operate the Brown's project, 110km south of Darwin.

The company was given a $72 million cash injection by Chinese company HNC Resources.

Mr Henderson told SEAAOC at the Convention Centre that there were many other big mining projects in the pipeline, including a phosphate project on the Barkly Tablelands that could support several hundred jobs.

Meanwhile, Resources Minister Kon Vatskalis told the Mining the Territory conference - which is running in tandem with SEAAOC - that exploration spending in the Territory last year was more than $146 million.

He said the NT Government had committed $14.4 million over four years to the Bringing Forward Discovery program, which offers incentives to companies to search for minerals in underexplored parts of the Northern Territory.


----------



## jamesy (19 September 2009)

I believe Ferrier Hodgson are working on behalf of Compass resources/creditors etc. Go to their web site for lastest. My layman understanding is that they may not be winding up company and may be holding out for up to 2 years to see what options are available. Eg sales of mine or restart up is feasible. Hope so, so can get some $ back on investment.


----------

